# INSTALACJA- problem

## g1k

kupiłem nowego chip linux speciala, na cd znalazlem gentoo 2004.0 ale redakcji nie starczylo czasu na opisanie instalacji i konfiguracji tego os.

znalazlem w necie a dokladniej na gentoo.pl male how to jak go zainstalowac ale nie idzie mi, wydaje mi sie ze to opis instalacji wczesniejszej wersji gentoo. sypie mi sie error podczas wpisywania komendy o stage'u:

tar -xjpf /path/too/stage1-*.tar.bz2

moze ktos z was moglby mi pomoc dostac sie do waszego grona userow gentoo, czytalem posty na temat dlaczego gentoo jest lepsze od windy i dlaczego korzystacie z linucha a nie windowzy. Chcialbym by udalo mi sie w koncu zainstalowac gentoo

moze ktos napisze jakis prostszy manual instalacji albo juz go ktos zna i ma ta wersje gentoo

PROSZE O POMOC

----------

## neuronek77

zamiast /path/too/ wpisz sciezke do stage1... czyli jezeli stage1 sciagnales do /mnt/gentoo to klepiesz cd /mnt/gentoo i teraz tar -xvjpf stage?-*.tar.bz2

zamiast korzystac z opisu na tej stronce polecam stronke gentoo.org lub na plytce z 2004.0 jest dokument z instalacja krok po kroku...

pozdrowienia

neuron

----------

## g1k

dzieki, wielkie dzieki mniejmy nadzieje ze sie uda!!

----------

## C1REX

Najlepszy opis instalacji znajdował się w pliku pdf na płycie instalacujnej wersji 1.4. Nie rozumiem dlaczego wywalono ten opis z gentoo.org. 

Ten na gentoo.pl daleki jest do doskonałości

----------

## g1k

juz do tego doszedlem, prawidlowy wpis powinien wygladac tak:

# cd /mnt/gentoo

# tar -xjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage2-x86-20040218.tar.bz2

przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje  :Wink: 

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Najlepszy opis instalacji znajdował się w pliku pdf na płycie instalacujnej wersji 1.4. Nie rozumiem dlaczego wywalono ten opis z gentoo.org. 
> 
> Ten na gentoo.pl daleki jest do doskonałości

 

Dlatego, że nie był najlepszy.

Moim zdaniem dobrze się, stało że tego "tasiemca" zmienili - przejrzystość rządzi  :Smile: 

----------

## g1k

to moze ty wiesz gdzie znajde jakis fajny manual- najlepiej polski dzieki ktoremu uda mi sie w koncu zakoczyc te instalacje! (jednak slacka instaluje sie prosciej i szybciej, ale to w koncu dwa rozne osy).

Ze slackware bylem bardzo zadowolony ale chcialbym sprobowac gentoo, inne dystrybucje mnie nie interesuja (red hat, mandrake, debian).

Moze ja za cienki jestem do tej dystrybucji...

A wy z czego korzystaliscie podczas instalacji..??Last edited by g1k on Wed Mar 31, 2004 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *g1k wrote:*   

> to moze ty znasz jakis fajny manual dzieki ktoremu uda mi sie w koncu zakoczyc te instalacje.(...)

 

Nie wiem dlaczego nie skorzystałes jeszcze z tego: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1

Nie widzę sensu w pisaniu czegoś innego skoro to co jest Ci potrzebne znajdziesz w/w odnośniuku, no chyba że nie znasz angielskiego - ale bez przesady - brat, siostra zna, kolega itp.., itd...

----------

## _troll_

 *g1k wrote:*   

> to moze ty wiesz gdzie znajde jakis fajny manual- najlepiej polski dzieki ktoremu uda mi sie w koncu zakoczyc te instalacje! (jednak slacka instaluje sie prosciej i szybciej, ale to w koncu dwa rozne osy).
> 
> Moze ja za cienki jestem do tej dystrybucji...
> 
> 

 

jesli przez tego 'osa' rozumiesz open source'y to okej, jesli systemy operacyjne..... no to ja nie wiem gdzie one sa cholera inne  :Question:  linux to linux!

 *g1k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A wy z czego korzystaliscie podczas instalacji..??
> 
> 

 

Opis na gentoo.pl uzupelniony o szczegoly z handbook'a (mi tam sie handbook bardzo podoba  :Smile:  - uwazam ze poszli z tym do przodu!).

BTW. taki offtopic (moze powinienem zalozyc inny watek...) - dlaczego rozne dystro ludzie traktuja jak rozne systemy? matko - to linux! zaadministrowac mozna wszystko, jajko samemu przekompilowac pododawac paczki i inne bajery samemu! Jak wy na to patrzycie???

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> dlaczego rozne dystro ludzie traktuja jak rozne systemy? matko - to linux!

 

Niewiedza.

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> zaadministrowac mozna wszystko, jajko samemu przekompilowac pododawac paczki i inne bajery samemu! Jak wy na to patrzycie???

 

A o co Pytasz dokładnie? Bo to, że coś można to oczywiste, bynajmniej dla mnie.

----------

## g1k

widze ze wywolalem zamieszanie, to moj blad, popraiwe go:

w stwierdzeniu o dwoch roznych systemach chodzilo mi o to ze sa inne typy instalacji tych linuxow, przyzwyczailem sie do instalatorow ktore prowadza krok po kroku (nawyk z windowzy) a nie do....(tego co przy instalacji gentoo)

przepraszam za malo precyzyjne stwierdzenie w poprzednim poscie!!

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *g1k wrote:*   

> widze ze wywolalem zamieszanie, to moj blad, popraiwe go:
> 
> w stwierdzeniu o dwoch roznych systemach chodzilo mi o to ze sa inne typy instalacji tych linuxow

 

To ja też poprawie: "systemów komputerowych", nie "linuxow"  :Very Happy: 

 *g1k wrote:*   

> przepraszam za malo precyzyjne stwierdzenie w poprzednim poscie!!

 

Mnie to nie rusza, domyśliłem się o co Ci chodzi.

----------

## _troll_

 *kolkowski_damian wrote:*   

>  *g1k wrote:*   przepraszam za malo precyzyjne stwierdzenie w poprzednim poscie!! 
> 
> Mnie to nie rusza, domyśliłem się o co Ci chodzi.

 

Ochhh..... nie oto chodzi. Chodzi o poprawna polszczyzne (przynajmniej w pewnym sesnie  :Wink:  ). Jeszcze jakis czas temu prowadzone byly wielkie swiete wojny ludzi od roznych dystrybucji. Wydaje mi sie, ze najwieksze zamieszanie w terminologii to oni wlasnie wprowadzili (i Ci ktorzy je rozpetywali i Ci ktorzy je dalej prowadzili).

Np. nie rozumiem stwierdzen - "gentoo sucks - slack rulez", albo "mandrake jest du d**y". To ZAWSZE jest linux. Pomiedzy dystrybucjami oczywiscie, ze istnieja roznice (musza, bo inaczej po co tyle by ich bylo?), ale nie powoduja one faktu ze sa to 'inne linuxy'.

Jak napisalem poprzednio - to taki maly offtopic, ale wazne by ludzie zrozumieli (zwlaszcza nieuswiadomieni), ze linux jest jeden a dystrybucje roznia sie nie systemem operacyjnym, tyko zestawem skryptow startowych, systemem pakietowania itp.

A dlaczego uwazam, ze to takie wazne? Jest to problem zwlaszcza wsrod nowych uzytkownikow (tego jedynego i cudownego systemu operacyjnego  :Wink:  ), czy tez tych ktorzy chcieli by nimi zostac. Na starcie karmi ich sie informacjami, ze musza wybrac dystrybucje, ze w tej to jest tak, a w drugiej to juz inaczej.... Na swoj sposob to wszystko jest to samo. Siedzialem na rpm'ach trzy lata, z emerge'em sobie poradzilem, a jak przyszlo co do czego to i apt nie byl najciezszy...

Offtopic mi sie rozrosl. Sorry wszystkich za to - zwlaszcza g1k, bowiem nie jest to odpowiedz na jego posta, a zajmuje tu za duzo miejsc a (sorry). Jakby ktos chcial ciagnac te dyskusje to moze zalozymy inny watek?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Np. nie rozumiem stwierdzen - "gentoo sucks - slack rulez", albo "mandrake jest du d**y".

 

Ja rozumię  :Very Happy: 

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> To ZAWSZE jest linux.

 

Gentoo, Slackware Mandrake to nie "linux".

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Pomiedzy dystrybucjami oczywiscie, ze istnieja roznice (musza, bo inaczej po co tyle by ich bylo?), ale nie powoduja one faktu ze sa to 'inne linuxy'.

 

Różnice w dystrybucjach nie powodują różnic w dystrybucjach?

Różnice w linuksie nie powodują różnic w linuksach?

Aleś się zapętlił  :Very Happy: 

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Jak napisalem poprzednio - to taki maly offtopic, ale wazne by ludzie zrozumieli (zwlaszcza nieuswiadomieni), ze linux jest jeden a dystrybucje roznia sie nie systemem operacyjnym, tyko zestawem skryptow startowych, systemem pakietowania itp.

 

Co nie zmienia faktu, że wersją systemu operacyjnego się różnią ;-D

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> A dlaczego uwazam, ze to takie wazne? Jest to problem zwlaszcza wsrod nowych uzytkownikow (tego jedynego i cudownego systemu operacyjnego  ), czy tez tych ktorzy chcieli by nimi zostac. Na starcie karmi ich sie informacjami, ze musza wybrac dystrybucje, ze w tej to jest tak, a w drugiej to juz inaczej.... Na swoj sposob to wszystko jest to samo. Siedzialem na rpm'ach trzy lata, z emerge'em sobie poradzilem, a jak przyszlo co do czego to i apt nie byl najciezszy...

 

Wybatrz, że spytam ale nie wiem - dlaczego o tym pieszesz, jaki to ma związek z tematem?

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Offtopic mi sie rozrosl. Sorry wszystkich za to - zwlaszcza g1k, bowiem nie jest to odpowiedz na jego posta, a zajmuje tu za duzo miejsc a (sorry). Jakby ktos chcial ciagnac te dyskusje to moze zalozymy inny watek?

 

Heh rozrósł.., a o czym tu "ciągnąć" - wszystko jest jasne (chyba).

----------

## _troll_

 *kolkowski_damian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Heh rozrósł.., a o czym tu "ciągnąć" - wszystko jest jasne (chyba).

 

Jasne moze dla mnie czy dla Ciebie, ale widze ze i tak nie wszystko co mowilem zrozumiales... ale to juz nie moj problem.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

to i ja sie joine  :Smile: 

ja troche non capisco

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo, Slackware Mandrake to nie "linux"
> 
> 

 

dlaczego to nie linuxy ? , moze nie rozumie kontekstu uzycia -> " " 

jak dla mnie wszyskie dystrybucje linuxa to linuxy , maja kernel linuxa

linuxem nie jest np. *BSD albo IRIX czy Solaris ,bo to unix`y, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [_troll_ wrote:
> 
> Pomiedzy dystrybucjami oczywiscie, ze istnieja roznice (musza, bo inaczej po co tyle by ich bylo?), ale nie powoduja one faktu ze sa to 'inne linuxy'.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Różnice w dystrybucjach nie powodują różnic w dystrybucjach?
> 
> Różnice w linuksie nie powodują różnic w linuksach?
> ...

 

jak dla mnie to dystrybucjami != 'inne linuxy' 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *fallow wrote:*   

> dlaczego to nie linuxy ? , moze nie rozumie kontekstu uzycia -> " " 
> 
> jak dla mnie wszyskie dystrybucje linuxa to linuxy , maja kernel linuxa
> 
> linuxem nie jest np. *BSD albo IRIX czy Solaris ,bo to unix`y

 

To systemy komputerowe zbudowane w oparciu o system operacyjny linuks i wolne oprogramowanie.

Wiesz, na to się potocznie mów: linuks, dystrybucja linuksa, itp...

Dalej...

Na coś takiego

```

.~. $ cat `which bpkg`

#!/bin/bash

tar -cvjf $1.tar.bz2 --exclude $1.tar.bz2 .

.~. $

```

Jakbyś powiedział:

a.) kompresja

b.) zagęszczenie

hmmmmm..?  :Very Happy: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

> jak dla mnie to dystrybucjami != 'inne linuxy'

 

Tu masz ten przykład potocznego nazewnictwa.

----------

## fallow

hehe:)

jak juz mamy byc tacy dokladni  :Smile: 

to linux czy jego kazdy dystrybucja to nie system komputerowy , systemem komputerowym moze byc system sluzacy np. do obslugi jednostek policji w miescie , linuks to system operacyjny

wystarczy chocby na te definicje :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> System komputerowy, system cyfrowy (angielskie computer system, digital system), układ trzech elementów: człowiek  sprzęt  oprogramowanie.
> 
> Większoć systemów komputerowych działa dodatkowo w układzie sieci komputerowej. Na najniższym poziomie systemu komputerowego znajduje się sprzęt. Wyżej lokuje się system operacyjny (oprogramowanie), następnie programy systemowe. Najwyższe piętro systemu komputerowego tworzš aplikacje.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> System operacyjny (angielskie operating system, OS), program (w sensie ogólnym, w realizacji  układ wielu programów) działajšcy jako porednik między użytkownikiem komputera a sprzętem komputerowym.
> 
> Zadaniem systemu operacyjnego jest tworzenie bezpiecznego i niezawodnego rodowiska, w którym użytkownik może wykonywać swoje programy w sposób wygodny i wydajny.
> ...

 

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *fallow wrote:*   

> hehe:)
> 
> jak juz mamy byc tacy dokladni 
> 
> 

 

Hehehehee  :Wink:  Oka dodam jeszcz, że:

a.) BSD to nie UNIX, to BSD!

b.) System komputerowy skłąda się z 4 części:

- sprzęt,

- system operacyjny,

- programy użytkowe,

- programy użytkowników.

Nazwanie prze ze mnie 3 ostatnich składowych SK było błędem, ubolewam nad tym tak samo jak Ci którzy nazywają te składowe linuksem, dystrybucją linuksa.

Szczerze powiedziawszy nie wymyśliłem (może pomożecie?) odpowiedniego (moim zdaniem) nazewnictwa, poza "systemem komputerowy z pominięciem sprzętu" na to co się Slackware, Gento itp... nazywa...

----------

## fallow

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hehehehee  Oka dodam jeszcz, że:
> 
> a.) BSD to nie UNIX, to BSD!
> ...

 

hehe  :Smile:  i znow wkraczamy w kolejny temat rzeke , 

ok, BSD to nie UNIX , ale system Unixo`wy  :Wink: 

historia BSD wywodzi sie wprost z pierwszych wersji Unixa 

http://www.levenez.com/unix/history.html

greetzz  :Smile: 

----------

## g1k

Widze ze wywolala sie burza, okreslenia potoczne i bardziej dokladniejsze nie sa az tak wazne w postach gdyz pojec potocznych uzywa sie do rozmow w okreslonym kregu, jak wszyscy wiemy ten krag dotyczy systemu operacyjnego z jadrem linux a dokladniej gentoo, wiec nie zastanawiajmy sie tu o takie szczegoly.

Watek ten sie zaczal gdy ktos doczepil sie do mojego posta, jakis pedantyczny maniak... ale to nic. Moim zdaniem na forum mozemy uzywac bardziej ogolnikowych okreslen- chyba ze dotyczy to szczegolowych rzeczy

Zastanowmy sie raczej jak moge zainstalowac te GENTOO??

----------

## fallow

oki , koniec juz  :Smile: 

oki  , linki do opisow masz , handbook oraz z gentoo.pl 

jesli napotkasz cos z czym nie mozesz sobie poradzic , napisz co to  :Smile: 

udanej instalacji  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

 *g1k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zastanowmy sie raczej jak moge zainstalowac te GENTOO??

 

Ja skorzystałem z opsu z pliku pdf dostępnęgo na płycie Gentoo 1.4. Ten na gentoo org ma kilka drobnych błędów.

Jesli chcesz, aby ktoś poprowadził Cię za rączkę, to samodzielnie robisz z siebie inwalidę linuksową. 

Jesli jednak Ci to nie przeszkadza, to mozesz skontaktować się ze mną na privie i zostawić swój JID lub numer gg. Chętnie Ci pomogę.

pozdrawiam.

----------

## Mavik

No cóż moze i inwalida ale i ja sie dołšcze ze opisy instalacji z gentoo.pl i gentoo.org nie sa dokładne niestety.

Mój agielski tez nie za dobry ale co nieco rozumiem.Niestety i mnie sie nie udała instalacja  :Embarassed:  moze nie do konca ale jednak .

Ale do tego napisze nowego posta. Ogólnie jak widac wiedza dotyczšca Slackware i innych nie wystarcza do zainstalowania Gentoo.

----------

## gotrek

Jak dla mnie instalacja zamieszczona na gentoo.org + ta z gentoo.pl jako uzupelnienie( przeterminowana zdeczko ale i tak troche pomaga) sa wystarczajacym zrodlem wiedzy nawet dla poczatkujacego uzytkownika. Nie dosc ze prowadzi cie prosto za reke to z kazdym krokiem uczysz sie czegos

----------

## g1k

ja korzystalem z opisu instalacji z www.gentoo.pl i z podpowiedzi uzytkownikow z tego forum (dzieki). Probowalem wielokrotnie majac coraz to wieksze info, ale zabraklo mi czasu bo nigdy nie doszedlem do konca, a za kazdym razem zaczynalem od nowa  :Sad:  z przymusu ale z checia zainstalowalem znowu slackware i jestem z niego zadowolony. Gentoo zostawie sobie na poozniej, chociaz uwazam ze jestem jeszcze za kiepski by go uzywac, nie wiem czemu ale kojarzy mi sie takie cos ze tylko ci, co powinni (wybrancy), co maja juz pewne doswiadczenie moga korzystac z tej dystrybucji po wlasnorecznym zainstalowaniu  :Smile: 

w niektorych postach pytam o rozne rzeczy dot. gentoo ale dot. one slackware a nie gentoo, pisze jej na tym forum poniewaz tacy fajni ludzie jak tu zawsze szybko mi pomoga i doradza za co bardzo dziekuje!!

----------

## cpu

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Najlepszy opis instalacji znajdowa^3 sie w pliku pdf na p^3ycie instalacujnej wersji 1.4. Nie rozumiem dlaczego wywalono ten opis z gentoo.org. 
> 
> Ten na gentoo.pl daleki jest do doskona^3oP:ci

 

Bedzie lepszy chyba dam rade bo mam taka prace zaliczeniowa na ten semestr... nie zaklinam sie ale na 90% chce zrobic cos pelniejszego opartego o ten opis z 1.4 + sprawy typu kernel dbanie o system itp itd ...

----------

## g1k

jestem za  :Smile:  jak to opublikujesz daj linka  :Smile:  powowdzenia

----------

## bartekp

 *g1k wrote:*   

> , nie wiem czemu ale kojarzy mi sie takie cos ze tylko ci, co powinni (wybrancy), co maja juz pewne doswiadczenie moga korzystac z tej dystrybucji po wlasnorecznym zainstalowaniu 
> 
> !

 

tia, od dzisiaj proszę się do mnie zwracać NEO  :Smile: 

----------

## roonek

[quote="g1k"]kupiłem nowego chip linux speciala, na cd znalazlem gentoo 2004.0 ale redakcji nie starczylo czasu na opisanie instalacji i konfiguracji tego os.

http://gentoo.pl/?id=pub&id_pub=31

juz znalezli czas na opis  :Smile:  - bedzie w nowym numerze ....

----------

